# Qjackctrl : Unable to connect.



## Woodman (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,

Having got my Soundblaster card to work with the OSS4 driver as detailed in Thread 40033, I'm having trouble getting JACK to work using Qjackctrl, (the JACK Audio Connection Kit Qt GUI Interface, version 0.3.9). After starting it with Alt F2 and entering, /usr/local/bin/qjackctl this error message appears as a GUI notification:

```
Could not connect to JACK server as client.
- Overall operation failed.
- Unable to connect to server.
Please check the messages window for more info.
```
The messages window displays this:

```
10:44:21.394 Patchbay deactivated.
10:44:21.418 Statistics reset.
10:44:21.427 JACK is starting...
10:44:21.427 /usr/local/bin/jackd -t2000 -doss -r48000 -p16 -n2 -w16 -P/dev/dsp
Unknown option character 
jackd 0.121.3
Copyright 2001-2009 Paul Davis, Stephane Letz, Jack O'Quinn, Torben Hohn and others.
jackd comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY
This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it
under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details
usage: jackd [ --no-realtime OR -r ]
             [ --realtime OR -R [ --realtime-priority OR -P priority ] ]
      (the two previous arguments are mutually exclusive. The default is --realtime)
             [ --name OR -n server-name ]
             [ --no-mlock OR -m ]
             [ --unlock OR -u ]
             [ --timeout OR -t client-timeout-in-msecs ]
             [ --port-max OR -p maximum-number-of-ports]
             [ --debug-timer OR -D ]
             [ --no-sanity-checks OR -N ]
             [ --verbose OR -v ]
             [ --clocksource OR -c [ c(ycle) | h(pet) | s(ystem) ]
             [ --replace-registry ]
             [ --silent OR -s ]
             [ --version OR -V ]
             [ --nozombies OR -Z ]
10:44:21.479 JACK was started with PID=1988.
         -d backend [ ... backend args ... ]
             Available backends may include: alsa, dummy, freebob, firewire, net, oss, sun, or portaudio.
       jackd -d backend --help
             to display options for each backend
10:44:21.517 JACK was stopped with exit status=255.
10:44:23.633 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
```
Everything appears to be set up correctly to work with the OSS driver.
Under the settings tab, I've selected:
Server Prefix: jackd
I've ticked: Realtime
I've unchecked: Enable ALSA Sequencer Support under the MISC tab.
I've tried it with or without: Enable D-Bus interface.
But all to no avail; I always get the dreaded error message:

```
Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server.
```
So there must be something I've missed. I notice, for example, that there is a "Server Suffix" parameter option - which I've left blank. 
Additional information:

```
$ groups
user wheel vboxusers
```
I should be most grateful for any help with getting this to work.
Thank you for reading.


----------



## freesbies (Oct 12, 2013)

You must be in audio's group:
`# pw usermod your_user -G audio`


----------

